# 100 Favorites: # 71



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Sym. No. 2 "Antar"; Russian Easter Overture; Capriccio espagnol
Hermann Scherchen, London Symphony Orchestra (Tahra)*










I suppose the conductor Hermann Scherchen is best known for his pioneering series of Mahler recordings. His Beethoven symphonies are also highly regarded by some -- including me. You less frequently hear Scherchen described as an exceptional interpreter of _Russian_ music. But he was. His Rimsky-Korsakov, Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninov, Prokofiev, and Stravinsky recordings are uniformly excellent, always interesting. Even though nearly all of the Russian compositions that he recorded are warhorses, there's never a whiff of routine. One always senses Scherchen's complete commitment to the music; nothing is taken for granted. Fortunately for us, this 4-CD Tahra set includes one disc dedicated to Rimsky-Korsakov's music. Made in the early 1950's with the LSO and originally released on Nixa, these are some of the best recordings that Scherchen ever made.

Under Scherchen's baton, _Antar_ is like a glance through a kaleidoscope, always shifting and colorful and lovely. Just like _Scheherazade_, the music in _Antar_ can be ferocious at one moment and then delicate as gossamer the next. It's thrilling. Scherchen's recording was the first to convince that me that this is a great work that deserves to be much more well-known. The _Russian Easter Overture_ and _Capriccio espagnol_ are common makeweights, but these performances are excellent too. I only wish that more of Scherchen's recorded legacy was made with the LSO. The orchestra makes a glorious sound. Their contribution to these superb performances cannot be overstated.

Just for fun, here's what Scherchen's "Antar" LP looked like when it was released on Westminster:


----------

